# 48 Hours to Eurokracy



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

The 48 hours prior to Eurokracy 2015 are tough sometimes, luckily HR co. was on site to document it all.

*Eurokracy.com*

Vid thanks to
*HighRollerzCo.com*


----------



## Shrumms (May 6, 2021)

Every year it was getting better and better. Really. I was wondering about Eurokracy ASMR untill the video came out last year.


----------



## paulbaldwin30 (May 13, 2021)

I like the fact that in addition to the exhibition itself, the auto show has an entertainment program of a motorcycle show, drift, drag racing, stans exhibition, tuning exhibition.


----------

